# LOS ANGELES - 11th Street and Central



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I've picked up a few things from there (Fun Wholesale). Everything seems to work great.

Yet you still hear stereo shops knock that place. :dunno:


----------



## Mr Timido (Sep 28, 2006)

our shop deals with them havent had a problem yet


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 23 2007, 06:33 PM~9290186
> *I've picked up a few things from there (Fun Wholesale). Everything seems to work great.
> 
> Yet you still hear stereo shops knock that place. :dunno:
> *


A few years ago i used to buy electronics from them when i used to work at sounds of sucess.They carried alot of non name brands and some name brands and alot of the none names worked better like hi tron,boss,fujitsu ten and so on.I havent been in a few years on the count that i live an hour and a half away.But its always good to save a buck :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 24 2007, 11:11 AM~9293285
> *A few years ago i used to buy electronics from them when i used to work at sounds of sucess.They carried alot of non name brands and some name brands and alot of the none names worked better  like hi tron,boss,fujitsu ten and so on.I havent been in a few years on the count that i live an hour and a half away.But its always good to save a buck  :biggrin:
> *


fujitsu ten = eclipse


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 24 2007, 12:39 PM~9294323
> *fujitsu ten = eclipse
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 24 2007, 08:11 AM~9293285
> *A few years ago i used to buy electronics from them when i used to work at sounds of sucess.They carried alot of non name brands and some name brands and alot of the none names worked better  like hi tron,boss,fujitsu ten and so on.I havent been in a few years on the count that i live an hour and a half away.But its always good to save a buck  :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna head down there and get a Pioneer D3 Double Din. I had worked out a deal with the guy to get it for $650. Thats a good price considering Best Buy/Circuit City want $1000. 

Anyways, they don't install there. Most shops want $100 - $150 for install. 

I told this one local shop my costs and that I can get it installed for $750. I told em gas driving there and time is gonna be worth $50 to me, so if they want, I'll give em $800 to buy from them and install.

They will be done the install in another hour. I hooked up the back up camera as well.

But 11st is cool. Got my 12" CVRs for $59 each. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 24 2007, 06:36 PM~9296214
> *I was gonna head down there and get a Pioneer D3 Double Din. 12" CVRs for $59 each.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Thats luv in the riverside area they asking 1200 to 1400.
I gotta raise my prices i usually install then for no more than 75 unless they have a brainand need aditional parts.
They are about that where im at in at which is still a good price.


BTW your truck looks very nice


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I've been down there once or twice, I was more iffy due to the none name brands. I assumed they were the knock off brands like XBLODE and all that. 
Last I went, I tried to get a ported box for my 12, but they didn't have it.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

that is where i get my shit from if u have a wholesale account its much better


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

aint no place like it  never had a problem from the shit that i did buy there


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)

if you want good deal go to (impulseusa.) we are on 11St


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)

www.impulseusa.comm


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

they got good sht there...thats where i buy my beat...never have had problems...


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)

hay grag no seas mentiroso u call me some times :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

OLD MAN SEENA IS THE MAN!!!!!!


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

I go to Sunyco. My friend hook me up there. I bought amp, stereo, speaker and etc. I have no problem. The stereo store in the valley buy stuff from 11th street.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 25 2007, 07:27 AM~9299130
> *Thats luv  in the riverside area  they asking 1200 to 1400.
> I gotta raise my prices i usually install then for no more than 75 unless they have a brainand need aditional parts.
> They are about that where im at in at which is still a good price.
> ...


1200 to 1400 is more than what Best Buy and Circuit City are asking :0 

Thats a good install price you got too. 

As for the truck, thanks. It needs some mild stripes now from Lamberson :biggrin: 

I might be buying 3 more Double Dins soon. I got an interesting idea. You do any fiberglass work?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 26 2007, 01:58 PM~9309221
> *aint no place like it  never had a problem from the shit that i did buy there
> *


I agree 100%. I don't think there is another city in the US that has anything like that place. I love how people start flagging you down to come to there store when you turn on to 11st. Thats some damn 3rd world hustling techniques :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Nov 25 2007, 09:56 AM~9299768
> *I've been down there once or twice, I was more iffy due to the none name brands. I assumed they were the knock off brands like XBLODE and all that.
> Last I went, I tried to get a ported box for my 12, but they didn't have it.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've been buying ALL my stuff from there for the last decade. They have some guys there that do installs in some of the vacant lots but I would not use them for a quality installation. 

Most the shops offer either a 30 to 90 day in-store warranty and the extended warrentys are only good with the manufacturer. Also make sure all the name brand stuff you buy is factory sealed and there are good deals on name brand refurbished stuff there too. Keep ALL your receipts. 

95% of all the stuff I've boutht there (I've bought a lot) is good. If you have a whole sale licence, you can enter the few stores that are open to licenced wholesale customers only. This is also a good place to buy colored power cable which can be used for hydralic batteries too.

Now we need pics!!!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 29 2007, 01:56 PM~9332352
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


The sad thing is, one of my cousins called a place down there to see if they had it, and they said yeah, but by the time we got there...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2007, 05:24 PM~9335356
> *I've been buying ALL my stuff from there for the last decade. They have some guys there that do installs in some of the vacant lots but I would not use them for a quality installation.
> 
> Most the shops offer either a 30 to 90 day in-store warranty and the extended warrentys are only good with the manufacturer. Also make sure all the name brand stuff you buy is factory sealed and there are good deals on name brand refurbished stuff there too. Keep ALL your receipts.
> ...


Good advice. Pics will come soon.


----------



## comptonkilla (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 23 2007, 06:33 PM~9290186
> *I've picked up a few things from there (Fun Wholesale). Everything seems to work great.
> 
> Yet you still hear stereo shops knock that place. :dunno:
> *


haven't had a problem. bought from them several times


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

hey seena ive dealt with fun wholesale since 92. like big scotty said old man sina is a great guy. the deal with all those wholesalers is they buy from authorized retail dealers and sell grey market to shops who arent liscenced or too small to qualify or buy direct from a 'rockford fosgate' or 'kicker'.....they ship to shops all over the world....sina's former partner avi who owns avima 2 doors down is a good guy as well.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 13 2007, 10:18 PM~9450507
> *hey seena ive dealt with fun wholesale since 92.  like big scotty said old man sina is a great guy. the deal with all those wholesalers is they buy from authorized retail dealers and sell grey market to shops who arent liscenced or too small to qualify or buy direct from a 'rockford fosgate' or 'kicker'.....they ship to shops all over the world....sina's former partner avi who owns avima 2 doors down is a good guy as well.
> *


Damn, small world. The other Seena seems cool. Dude accused me of stealing his name when I first went there....lol. As for them selling to other smaller shops, I've been told the same. Its just funny hearing all these small shops knock 11st. Only real drawback with 11st is lack of store warranties, but the prices are good.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 13 2007, 11:11 PM~9450775
> *Damn, small world. The other Seena seems cool. Dude accused me of stealing his name when I first went there....lol. As for them selling to other smaller shops, I've been told the same. Its just funny hearing all these small shops knock 11st. Only real drawback with 11st is lack of store warranties, but the prices are good.
> *


 warranty is no problem. they send it back through the authorized dealer they bought their merch from. the small shops knock the electronics district because you have discovered where they buy their gear from...i used to have an ad in the buy and sell back in the early90's bringing up all the good gear for cheap back home in vancouver. my cousin over there in carson hooked me in with those cats downtown.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 13 2007, 11:33 PM~9450911
> *warranty is no problem. they send it back through the authorized dealer they bought their merch from. the small shops knock the electronics district because you have discovered where they buy their gear from...i used to have an ad in the buy and sell back in the early90's bringing up all the good gear for cheap back home in vancouver. my cousin over there in carson hooked me in with those cats downtown.
> *


That place is kinda unreal. Everytime I pull onto that street some mexican homie runs out trying to hustle for his store. I was thinking about rolling thru there tommorow. Sister could use some stereo equipment from there before I drive back to BC tommorow. To bad BC got nothing similar.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

give me the fucking 411 on that stereo shop for the millionth time!!!! :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2007, 07:53 PM~9456673
> *give me the fucking 411 on that stereo shop for the millionth time!!!! :angry:
> *


Damn, no need to get certified weenie. I'll PM you that shit...suckah.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 14 2007, 01:11 AM~9450775
> * Only real drawback with 11st is lack of store warranties, but the prices are good.
> *


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

11th street is a great place to purchase equipment wholesale or retail. When I had my shop I could buy stuff cheaper then going through my distributers.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I just bought my sister a Pioneer 590IB for $169 from Fun Wholesale last night. Its XM/Serius Ready, Bluetooth Ready, and Ipod Compatible (comes with Ipod harness too) :thumbsup: 

Bought the Serius Reciever from a local shop today.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 29 2007, 12:51 PM~9332303
> *1200 to 1400 is more than what Best Buy and Circuit City are asking  :0
> 
> Thats a good install price you got too.
> ...


Still in training


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 15 2007, 07:21 PM~9461274
> *I just bought my sister a Pioneer 590IB for $169 from Fun Wholesale last night. Its XM/Serius Ready, Bluetooth Ready, and Ipod Compatible (comes with Ipod harness too) :thumbsup:
> 
> Bought the Serius Reciever from a local shop today.
> ...


:thumbsup: I think my brother is getting me something from down there for X-mas, should be good. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i got a question how much will a pioneer avic d3 run me down there can anybody tell me


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

I got these and some 6x8 infinity's on friday. All for $200. Been going with the same guy for the last 6 years. What i can get at a stereo shop, I can double that down there.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 22 2007, 07:30 PM~9511120
> *i got a question how much will a pioneer avic d3 run me down there can anybody tell me
> *


$650 at Fun Wholesale. Thats not installed. Need to install it yourself.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 23 2007, 09:54 PM~9517279
> *$650 at Fun Wholesale. Thats not installed. Need to install it yourself.
> *


 so their prices are about the same as online


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

coool area to get stuff at


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 24 2007, 09:45 AM~9520800
> *so their prices are about the same as online
> *


If thats what they go for online, I guess so. Thats just the price one shop quoted me. 

One local shop near me told me they can sell and install a D3 for $599, but you must also buy the blue tooth module and Ipod wire as well. Total then comes to $875. Still a decent deal.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 23 2007, 06:54 PM~9517279
> *$650 at Fun Wholesale. Thats not installed. Need to install it yourself.
> *


damn thats cheap, thanks fried chicken i'll go over there check it out


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 25 2007, 03:25 AM~9526527
> *damn thats cheap, thanks fried chicken i'll go over there check it out
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 17 2008, 07:18 PM~9722629
> *ttt
> *


What did you buy from there today?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 17 2008, 11:44 PM~9724503
> *What did you buy from there today?
> *


http://reviews.cnet.com/in-dash-car-stereo...7-32400164.html

$330.00 cash, no tax, new with IN STORE 1 yr warranty. :biggrin: and some wires and shit.

I got it installed. This little fucker is actually decent compared to the higher end brands and models.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 18 2008, 06:27 PM~9730024
> *http://reviews.cnet.com/in-dash-car-stereo...7-32400164.html
> 
> $330.00 cash, no tax, new with IN STORE 1 yr warranty. :biggrin: and some wires and shit.
> ...


Nice. Some of the non brand name stereos are pretty good over there. What store did you buy it from?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 20 2008, 03:59 PM~9740480
> *Nice. Some of the non brand name stereos are pretty good over there. What store did you buy it from?
> *


"Sunyco" middle of the block, south side of the street.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2008, 12:16 PM~9747322
> *"Sunyco" middle of the block, south side of the street.
> *


Try Fun Wholesale next time.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 24 2008, 06:31 PM~9775830
> *Try Fun Wholesale next time.
> *


 I did, don't like their selection. Sunyco has all the latest stuff and you can haggle the price with them. Decent warrranties too.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2008, 05:34 PM~9775869
> *I did, don't like their selection. Sunyco has all the latest stuff and you can haggle the price with them. Decent warrranties too.
> *


I went to some of those store in the middle and it pisses me off when they throw some BS price out there knowing full damn well the dudes down the street sell the same shit for half off. You gotta be aggressive down there and warn them before hand not to BS with the prices.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 26 2008, 08:00 AM~9788232
> *I went to some of those store in the middle and it pisses me off when they throw some BS price out there knowing full damn well the dudes down the street sell the same shit for half off. You gotta be aggressive down there and warn them before hand not to BS with the prices.
> *


Thats true.

I go there already knowing EXACTLY what I'm looking for, makes and models and part numbers. I do my research on the internet prior. All I do is point and ask how much and then deal from there. I usually hit up at least five shops before deciding who to haggle with. So far, Sunyco has been good for their deals and they have the latest 2007-2008 stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

X2 



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 24 2008, 06:34 PM~9775869
> *I did, don't like their selection. Sunyco has all the latest stuff and you can haggle the price with them. Decent warrranties too.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WENT THERE THIS PAST THUR AND BOUGHT A AMP FOR 150.00 BUCKS THATS GOOD FOR THAT PRICE ITS A VOLFENHAG 7190 2400 WATT AMP IS THAT A GOOD AMP OR PRETTY GOOD. PRICE WAS GOOD SOME WHERE ELSE I WENT WANTED 200 BUCKS FOR A 1600 WATT AMP THATS GOOD I MEMBERED ABOUT THIS PLACE GOT A GOOD DEAL BTW WHAT KIND OF WOOFERS SHOULD I GET FOR THIS AMP CAN ANYBODY SUGGEST ANY :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that amp is shit


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 2 2008, 02:16 AM~9847668
> *WENT THERE THIS PAST THUR AND BOUGHT A AMP FOR 150.00 BUCKS THATS GOOD FOR THAT PRICE ITS A VOLFENHAG 7190 2400 WATT AMP IS THAT A GOOD AMP OR PRETTY GOOD. PRICE WAS GOOD SOME WHERE ELSE I WENT WANTED 200 BUCKS FOR A 1600 WATT AMP THATS GOOD I MEMBERED ABOUT THIS PLACE  GOT A GOOD DEAL BTW WHAT KIND OF WOOFERS SHOULD I GET FOR THIS AMP CAN ANYBODY SUGGEST ANY  :biggrin:
> *


Homie, you need to take a crash course on how not to type the way you talk. A period every now and again is a good thing.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 2 2008, 08:17 AM~9848283
> *that amp is shit
> *


why :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

if u know someone down there or have a wholesale account prices drop dramatically... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 2 2008, 08:43 AM~9848387
> *Homie, you need to take a crash course on how not to type the way you talk. A period every now and again is a good thing.
> *


huh :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 2 2008, 10:32 AM~9848986
> *if u know someone down there or have a wholesale account prices drop dramatically...  :biggrin:
> *


ohh :0 did'nt know that


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 2 2008, 01:30 PM~9848977
> *why  :0
> *


poor build quality
poor parts
extremely overrated powerwise


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 2 2008, 12:11 PM~9849228
> *poor build quality
> poor parts
> extremely overrated powerwise
> *


 Pit is right. You might wanna lean a little before buying equipment. $150.00 can go along way down there (on something good)if you know what your shopping for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Just bought Sony Headunit with motorize face flip, hardness, and face kit for my homie $140 out the door from SUNYCO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Yogez (Aug 11, 2004)

Yo, Can I get Power, Ground and RCA's from these places? Local shop wants $150 bucks just for 17' of Red 0/1 gage power wire.....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogez_@Mar 24 2008, 02:46 PM~10243728
> *Yo, Can I get Power, Ground and RCA's from these places? Local shop wants $150 bucks just for 17' of Red 0/1 gage power wire.....
> *


yeah they all sell em down there uffin: was tryin to pick up an amp this weekend but didnt come to the table with enough dough so i gotta wait another two weekds :angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yogez_@Mar 24 2008, 02:46 PM~10243728
> *Yo, Can I get Power, Ground and RCA's from these places? Local shop wants $150 bucks just for 17' of Red 0/1 gage power wire.....
> *


Call them up (213) 622-1921 Sunyco


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 24 2008, 03:08 PM~10243916
> *yeah they all sell em down there uffin: was tryin to pick up an amp this weekend but didnt come to the table with enough dough so i gotta wait another two weekds :angry:
> *


 What amp?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 27 2008, 03:33 PM~10270348
> *What amp?
> *


the lightning audio strike edition s4.1000.1d fockers gave us a better price when we went a few weeks ago and now wanted 200. wasnt sure if it was worth it to me, the main reason i wanted it was to "match" the amp on the highs. i ended up findin the storm edition a off a ebay a couple days ago uffin: we'll see how it sounds this weekend


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

My SUV has a Limited Edition Punch 150 from Fun Wholesale. That thing works great and reasonably priced.


----------

